# Toro 38602 - Ser# 220003980



## Ericg (Nov 3, 2013)

Hoping someone can assist with an engine id question. The engine tag on the recoil housing has the following listed:
Family: 1L4XS.1415BA
Model: 100-9536
The parts manual lists parts for B&S 084332 0199 E1 and 0130 E1
How do I know which engine listing in the parts manual to go by?
Any assistance would be greatly appreciated


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Take Your Pick There is probably only minor differences like E start no E start , and carb/choke linkages and the like.... Find what matches best by the pictures, and see if it's still available. Higher number in the model type code can usually mean later in the production run, but not always, So it would be helpful to know the date of production


----------



## Ericg (Nov 3, 2013)

HillnGullyRider said:


> Take Your Pick There is probably only minor differences like E start no E start , and carb/choke linkages and the like.... Find what matches best by the pictures, and see if it's still available. Higher number in the model type code can usually mean later in the production run, but not always, So it would be helpful to know the date of production


Thank you for the quick response HillnGullyRider. From what I have researched, based on the serial number, it is around a 2002 vintage.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Were you able to identify your parts at the link?


----------



## Ericg (Nov 3, 2013)

Yes, thanks. You were correct that one engine number was for the electric start model and the other was for the recoil only model.


----------

